# Looking for Shuai Chiao, San Shou, or Hung Gar



## Shogun (Aug 4, 2004)

Hello,
I am looking for a San Shou, Hung Gar, or especially, Shuai Chiao school. Does anyone know of any in my area?
I live in Arlington, WA. I am willing to drive as far north or south as 50 miles. Basically, is there any in Washington state?

Thanks,
Kyle Elliott

http://willn34.home.mindspring.com/kungfu/intro.html


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 5, 2004)

Eddie Lane teaches Hung Gar in Bellingham, WA, and is planning on opening a school in Tacoma.  His website is here. 
John Leong teaches Hung Gar in Seattle.  I couldn't find a website for him, but some info is to be found here. 
I don't know if either of these are too far, but if you're interested, they might be able to tell you of some students of theirs who teach nearer to you.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks man. Seattle north to bellingham is fine. I'm in Arlington, but am willing to travel for good instruction. 


I am REALLY interested in Shuai Chiao. This style has intrigued me for, like, 5 years. I dont think there is any schools anywhere near me, but.....if anyone has any info.......Thanks in advance.

KE


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 6, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> I am REALLY interested in Shuai Chiao. This style has intrigued me for, like, 5 years. I dont think there is any schools anywhere near me, but.....if anyone has any info.......Thanks in advance.


I could only dig up one Shuai Chiao school:

Academy of Kung Fu, Qigong, &Tai Chi
Sifu Alexander Knight
115 Unity Street  Suite C-2
Bellingham, Washington 98225
360-738-3600

I don't know if the instructor is any good, but he's listed on the United States Shuai-Chiao Association website.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks. I'll check it out. Maybe he does a little Shuai, and so he is listed. this is usually the case. Im noticing a trend about Blaine, south to Mt vernon. there is mostly Kung Fu schools. south to everett is mostly grappling schools, and then seattle has everything.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 7, 2004)

What about Chin-na schools? 


As for Shuai Chiao and San Shou, They can me other CMA schools that incorporate it into their program.


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 8, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> What about Chin-na schools?


I think your going to find that chin na is taught in a variety of CMA school in with their own curriculum. I've never seen a school that teaches only chin na. There are alot of school that incorporate chin na into their curriculum though.

7sm


----------



## Shogun (Aug 9, 2004)

That is what I figured. Maybe there is a school that teaches a CMA but calls there school Chin na? of course, that'd be sketchy, wouldn't it?

Thanks.

KE


----------



## Shogun (Aug 10, 2004)

I called the Shuai Jiao school in Bellingham. I am going to meet with the sifu next monday, to be a possible student. the instructor teaches northern and southern Shaolin (not sure which specific) and incorporates Shuai Jiao into it.


----------

